# Case 2290 help



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

I got the case 2290 home and have been working on electrical stuff like a new radio and speakers. Had a couple of friends doing stuff to try and get power to the compressor because we had none. Well in the process of messing with it they ended up killing the tractor. Now I have no power anywhere.

I've replaced the fuses and the 20 amp breaker along with the relay under the starter and still nothing... No power even from the column to the starter relay. I am completely lost. It's the first larger tractor I have so it's a little more complicated than the 560 to say the least. Does anybody have any idea what to look at?


----------



## siscofarms (Nov 23, 2010)

you have a dead ground somewhere . assuming that you have checked batteries and cables and have juice to the selenoid on the starter you just have to chase it from there . maybe as simple as ignition switch . been awhile since i messed with a case but i believe everything goes thru the switch . still sounds like a ground tho to me .


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

Aaroncboo said:


> I got the case 2290 home and have been working on electrical stuff like a new radio and speakers. Had a couple of friends doing stuff to try and get power to the compressor because we had none. Well in the process of messing with it they ended up killing the tractor. Now I have no power anywhere.
> 
> I've replaced the fuses and the 20 amp breaker along with the relay under the starter and still nothing... No power even from the column to the starter relay. I am completely lost. It's the first larger tractor I have so it's a little more complicated than the 560 to say the least. Does anybody have any idea what to look at?


This could be as easy as a bad battery connection. Ask me how I know.

Unless you get an answer from a person who really knows the tractor I would suggest starting from the power source and working back (standard electrical troubleshooting). Especially since you have lost all power.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

I must have a dead short somewhere. How is the wiggle in the main wire from the relay up to the main fuse box and everything came on. I couldn't find it when I was looking for it though


----------

